

WSJ: Spying on consumers a fast-growing business - mcantelon
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703940904575395073512989404.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_LEFTTopStories

======
theprodigy
I think facebook will make billions on this. Basically facebook will have the
ability to track all your interactions in the facebook environment and develop
good intelligence of your consumer preferences.

Facebook will then create a targeted ad platform that utilizes this
intelligence. Advertisers will pay good money for better targeting.

Targeted online ad market is huge.

This is facebooks way of delivering targeted ads vs googles targeted ad
method, of pairing ads with search terms.

The competitive advantage facebook has is that it's hard for a competitor to
copy and replicate the same ad network and get the same amount of consumer
intellligence. The competitor in essence has to create a hugely successful and
popular social network and get people to interact/ share a lot on it before
they can even think of competing with facebook.

Facebook wants you to share and connect with people because the more you do
the more information they can use.

Facebook is sitting on a goldmine.

